# You can never go wrong being an elite soldier/operator. It's the best maxx.



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and rescuing stacys. All in being like KGB operator, Navy Seal, Green Beret, 22SAS dude is the best life. 

If you die, you'll die like a warrior and a man. And not because of cancer or because you killed yourself because your wife cheated on you because you were her betabuxx


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

Honor, Integity, Core values.. It's by far the best life. In comparison to the modern degeneracy of Hip Hop, Feminism, Modernity. There is no equal to being an Elite Western Warrior.


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Honor, Integity, Core values.. It's by far the best life. In comparison to the modern degeneracy of Hip Hop, Feminism, Modernity. There is no equal to being an Elite Western Warrior.


Massive cope


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Dec 5, 2021)

This seems like a good idea if you're young but it's really not


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

Shooting with your best buddies. Till Valhalla my friends.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

Clearing rooms with GPNVG, with your homies, killing delusional "people" that took salafi ideology so literally it caused them a bloodthirsty psychosis because they are psychopathic truecels.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Massive cope


Where is the cope. We literally murdered Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi. They won't select you without core values. Or do you want to chase money by any means, throw your morality and dignity in the thrash for the chance at a Rolls Royce. The Modern materialist world is cucked we have to go back to Sparta.

If we get a Spartan society, there will be no incels or looksmaxx because all of you would be yeeted off a cliff for having weak genetics. Only a land of Warrior Chads will exist.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

LooksDeficiency said:


> This seems like a good idea if you're young but it's really not


It's the best idea. As long as you have the balls to face your mortality you must do it. There are too many sheep that are afraid to die.

What is the difference of dying at 30 or dying at 80? Nothing. This universe is billions of years old and you're scrambling to live 80 by any means, JFL at 90% of the population.


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 5, 2021)

Yeah I'm banned from joining because of a common sports knee injury 

- they ban anyone with ACL/PCL history, yet let sub standard people in. Country is a joke, hope the MoD burns in hell


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> Yeah I'm banned from joining because of a common sports knee injury
> 
> - they ban anyone with ACL/PCL history, yet let sub standard people in. Country is a joke, hope the MoD burns in hell


Join the cops. Anti Terror Squad like GSG9, GIGN, etc. 

And arrest degenerate criminals and shoot terrorists. It's literally the best life. You do that for 20 years and you're a legend. And then your Chad commander that went to university will give you 6 figure job because warriors take care of each other. And you'll be chilling with your beautiful wife because you spent your life getting jacked, high testosterone, having adventourous life Instead of going to the gym for 1 hour after your souldcrushing 9-5.

No one can deny that being an elite soldier/operator and/or spy is the ultimate life and best social safety net for men.

Go back to when Putin was young, he was KGB, now he's president, you think he'd become president if he studies political science in moscow university? Nope, he lived life and was a practitioner, not a fucking theorist like 95% of people these days.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

Elite warrior connections is the same as marriage for women because your boys will literally all be succesfull after service and will take care of you even if you're a fucking retard.


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Join the cops. Anti Terror Squad like GSG9, GIGN, etc.
> 
> And arrest degenerate criminals and shoot terrorists. It's literally the best life. You do that for 20 years and you're a legend. And then your Chad commander that went to university will give you 6 figure job because warriors take care of each other. And you'll be chilling with your beautiful wife because you spent your life getting jacked, high testosterone, having adventourous life Instead of going to the gym for 1 hour after your souldcrushing 9-5.
> 
> ...


I am considering joining MOD police at some point - can then go into the specialist firearms unit and anti terror stuff. 

Pay is shit so after a few years of experience go and work as PMC maybe maritime and guard ships from somali pirate cucks or idk


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Where is the cope. We literally murdered Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi. They won't select you without core values. Or do you want to chase money by any means, throw your morality and dignity in the thrash for the chance at a Rolls Royce. The Modern materialist world is cucked we have to go back to Sparta.
> 
> If we get a Spartan society, there will be no incels or looksmaxx because all of you would be yeeted off a cliff for having weak genetics. Only a land of Warrior Chads will exist.


Nobody cares about that retard besides
Uk created Isis anyways gtfo outt of here
This site is about doing what ever u want to get ahead in life
We don't care about non of that honor and crap man we care more about ur height and skin colornin collegan levels


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

TranceMaxx said:


> I am considering joining MOD police at some point - can then go into the specialist firearms unit and anti terror stuff.
> 
> Pay is shit so after a few years of experience go and work as PMC maybe maritime and guard ships from somali pirate cucks or idk


Who gives a fuck about money. It's the best life and you'll die anyways; better die with good experiences than a mansion you wagecuked for for 15+ years for.

JFL at losers saying a man peaks at 35 after 15 years of wagecucking.

Most operators are succesfull after service because they work for each other, go to school (Johnny Kim = Navy Seal, Doctor, Astronaut, etc). Jocko Willink. 

David Goggins is a millionare just from being a navy seal and running all day every day.

It's too easy bro, but if you're a framecel I dont know what I'd say to you. Nature is not fair for people with weak bodily genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Nobody cares about that retard besides
> Uk created Isis anyways gtfo outt of here
> This site is about doing what ever u want to get ahead in life
> We don't care about non of that honor and crap man we care more about ur height and skin colornin collegan levels


Typical commie. Do you want Russia to cuck the UK? You're probably a fucking loser living off of NEETbuxx, you won't get those NEETbuxx is Russia is cucking the west. Arming sand niggers to fight Russia and our enemies would obviously backfired, but it benefitted you and everyone you know. 

> "We don't care about non of that honor and crap man we care more about ur height and skin colornin collegan levels"
Proves why you're a loser in life. Only a man with no purpose chases after women. Brutal for you but your mental genetics are just subhuman, you can help it but you won't because you are drowning in self pitty. SAD


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Typical commie. Do you want Russia to cuck the UK? You're probably a fucking loser living off of NEETbuxx, you won't get those NEETbuxx is Russia is cucking the west. Arming sand niggers to fight Russia and our enemies would obviously backfired, but it benefitted you and everyone you know.
> 
> > "We don't care about non of that honor and crap man we care more about ur height and skin colornin collegan levels"
> Proves why you're a loser in life. Only a man with no purpose chases after women. Brutal for you but your mental genetics are just subhuman, you can help it but you won't because you are drowning in self pitty. SAD


I'm not a commie shit head 
But imagine supporting United cuckdom
It's common knowledge they created Isis along with isreal to for there global homosexuality agenda


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> I'm not a commie shit head
> But imagine supporting United cuckdom
> It's common knowledge they created Isis along with isreal to for there global homosexuality agenda


JFL because we all know ISIS supports homosexuality 

Your name tells me all I need to know about you, you're a loser that has LDARd even though you might have something to still live for and could ascend if you achieved that something. Brootal


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 5, 2021)

DoD seems desperate for recruits


----------



## Lihito (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Where is the cope. We literally murdered Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi. They won't select you without core values. Or do you want to chase money by any means, throw your morality and dignity in the thrash for the chance at a Rolls Royce. The Modern materialist world is cucked we have to go back to Sparta.
> 
> If we get a Spartan society, there will be no incels or looksmaxx because all of you would be yeeted off a cliff for having weak genetics. Only a land of Warrior Chads will exist.


>we


----------



## Lihito (Dec 5, 2021)

i fucking hate lookism influx on here


----------



## loksr (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Where is the cope. We literally murdered Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi. They won't select you without core values. Or do you want to chase money by any means, throw your morality and dignity in the thrash for the chance at a Rolls Royce. The Modern materialist world is cucked we have to go back to Sparta.
> 
> If we get a Spartan society, there will be no incels or looksmaxx because all of you would be yeeted off a cliff for having weak genetics. Only a land of Warrior Chads will exist.


Never have I seen something more autistic than this 

also, damn, recruiters are really trying to scrape the bottom of the barrel at this point


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 5, 2021)

loksr said:


> Never have I seen something more autistic than this
> 
> also, damn, recruiters are really trying to scrape the bottom of the barrel at this point


Based you lot wouldnt make it, i have no idea why im here anyways lol


----------



## Tiddlywink (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, the military must really be desperate to come here to recruit.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 5, 2021)

Why not go to the Academy and actually become an officer? Do you have to fuck up your knees and back running around with 100 lbs on your back like a retarded ox?


----------



## Edgar (Dec 5, 2021)

Tiddlywink said:


> Wow, the military must really be desperate to come here to recruit.
> View attachment 1427596


Russia is planning to invade Ukraina westoids need every young male they can get


----------



## loksr (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Based you lot wouldnt make it, i have no idea why im here anyways lol


The autism compels you, if I had to guess


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 5, 2021)

Another coping greycel

Chad fucks your wife while you fight for your muh country muh people


----------



## incel194012940 (Dec 5, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and rescuing stacys. All in being like KGB operator, Navy Seal, Green Beret, 22SAS dude is the best life.
> 
> If you die, you'll die like a warrior and a man. And not because of cancer or because you killed yourself because your wife cheated on you because you were her betabuxx




Cope
Brutally mogged by masked Antifa chad


----------



## carnage (Dec 8, 2021)

Good thread bro. Don't worry about the bitch ass niggas on this forum. Most of them are weak mentally ill losers.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 8, 2021)

Edgar said:


> Why not go to the Academy and actually become an officer? Do you have to fuck up your knees and back running around with 100 lbs on your back like a retarded ox?


 

cope more you bitch


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 8, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Another coping greycel
> 
> Chad fucks your wife while you fight for your muh country muh people


Show one picture of a Navy seal who is not a Chad/Tryone/Chang/Abdul or Jesús.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 8, 2021)

carnage said:


> Good thread bro. Don't worry about the bitch ass niggas on this forum. Most of them are weak mentally ill losers.


delete your acc right now im doing the same this community is filled with subhuman loser except @floridaman


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 8, 2021)

loksr said:


> The autism compels you, if I had to guess



thats all you can say? weak lmao


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 8, 2021)

Edgar said:


> Russia is planning to invade Ukraina westoids need every young male they can get


cope the only wars that will be faught is against sandniggers and niggers with ak47 and no shoes.

no country will fight each other anymore because of nukes

this is just posturing by russia to be a tough guy when russia knows NATO will fuck russia economically if it comes down to it


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 8, 2021)

FuckMyLife said:


> DoD seems desperate for recruits


cope you want to join rangers now


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 8, 2021)

be a spartan in your day to day life


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 8, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> be a spartan in your day to day life


no these guys on looksmax.org want to be meeks so they can lick every sweaty pussy they can find

just subhumans on this forum man


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 8, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> no these guys on looksmax.org want to be meeks so they can lick every sweaty pussy they can find
> 
> just subhumans on this forum man


im sorry man but if youre on this forum youre as bad as everyone else, especially in the mental department 

im not sure theyd even let you in


----------



## Umbra (Dec 8, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and rescuing stacys. All in being like KGB operator, Navy Seal, Green Beret, 22SAS dude is the best life.
> 
> If you die, you'll die like a warrior and a man. And not because of cancer or because you killed yourself because your wife cheated on you because you were her betabuxx



say goodbye to looksmaxing , personal life. You will be away from your family most of the time and can't tell them shit. It's worse if you're in the army/army special forces, shit food, shit sleep schedule , no time to groom yourself. But yes these kind of careers do have pros and cons, but you decide


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 8, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> cope you want to join rangers now


I've already done my time in military.


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 8, 2021)

FuckMyLife said:


> I've already done my time in military.


what country?


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 8, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> what country?


Finland


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 8, 2021)

western soldier = fighing for israel


----------



## Edgar (Dec 8, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> cope the only wars that will be faught is against sandniggers and niggers with ak47 and no shoes.
> 
> no country will fight each other anymore because of nukes
> 
> this is just posturing by russia to be a tough guy when russia knows NATO will fuck russia economically if it comes down to it


What is with all the troop deployment then


----------



## lonelycurry (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and rescuing stacys. All in being like KGB operator, Navy Seal, Green Beret, 22SAS dude is the best life.
> 
> If you die, you'll die like a warrior and a man. And not because of cancer or because you killed yourself because your wife cheated on you because you were her betabuxx



fight and die in shit middle east for israel theory


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

FuckMyLife said:


> Finland


based.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> fight and die in shit middle east for israel theory


sfcel coping


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

Edgar said:


> What is with all the troop deployment then


its just posturing


----------



## Edgar (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> its just posturing


Hope so


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (Dec 9, 2021)

so you can fight for gay rights in the middle east


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Go back to when Putin was young, he was KGB, now he's president, you think he'd become president if he studies political science in moscow university? Nope, he lived life and was a practitioner, not a fucking theorist like 95% of people these days.


But Putin is by far the only president with a history of "practical" service. Most presidents & politicians have an economic/law background and have went to college.


----------



## Celexawer (Dec 9, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and rescuing stacys. All in being like KGB operator, Navy Seal, Green Beret, 22SAS dude is the best life.
> 
> If you die, you'll die like a warrior and a man. And not because of cancer or because you killed yourself because your wife cheated on you because you were her betabuxx



inb4 your wife cucks you when you're away from home


----------



## R@m@ (Dec 9, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> western soldier = fighing for israel


.


----------



## House Lannister (Dec 9, 2021)

Lmfao nigga how can the best profession possible be killing brown kids halfway across the world for the Jews


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> But Putin is by far the only president with a history of "practical" service. Most presidents & politicians have an economic/law background and have went to college.


True but in most Western countries these days prior service guys are getting into politics.

For example Dan Crenshaw from USA
Wybren Van Haga was Dutch SF


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

House Lannister said:


> Lmfao nigga how can the best profession possible be killing brown kids halfway across the world for the Jews


cope only low testosterone commies say that

you're gonna be killing poor gay men that fuck little boys in the middle of the night with night vision goggles, they won't even know what hit them


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 9, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> inb4 your wife cucks you when you're away from home


Not if you're chad. Most SOF are Chad/Tyrone/Chang


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Typical commie. Do you want Russia to cuck the UK? You're probably a fucking loser living off of NEETbuxx, you won't get those NEETbuxx is Russia is cucking the west. Arming sand niggers to fight Russia and our enemies would obviously backfired, but it benefitted you and everyone you know.
> 
> > "We don't care about non of that honor and crap man we care more about ur height and skin colornin collegan levels"
> Proves why you're a loser in life. Only a man with no purpose chases after women. Brutal for you but your mental genetics are just subhuman, you can help it but you won't because you are drowning in self pitty. SAD


I'd gladly die for a country that respects my wishes, is actually not cucked and has a fair system and understanding of the social landscape. With the way things are right now: the West is pretty much doomed. That's not to say Russia is any better, they're probably just as corrupt, so really whoever wins or loses this war for world supremacy wouldn't make a difference on our daily lives as normal people.

You're delusional for thinking you matter in such circumstances. You're just a statistic.


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> I'd gladly die for a country that respects my wishes, is actually not cucked and has a fair system and understanding of the social landscape. With the way things are right now: the West is pretty much doomed. That's not to say Russia is any better, they're probably just as corrupt, so really whoever wins or loses this war for world supremacy wouldn't make a difference on our daily lives as normal people.
> 
> You're delusional for thinking you matter in such circumstances. You're just a statistic.


Exactly man 
Its not worth fighting for most countries


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 10, 2021)

sounds good until you get maimed or tortured fighting to spread love and equality (hole, tranny and faggot rights)


----------



## dingopump (Dec 10, 2021)

From r/navyseals, posted by u/nowyourdoingit.


" Everything about how things are portrayed to you is romanticized. And when I say everything I mean from detergent to Dev Group. No one sells things, ideas, belief structures, etc, with anything other than romanticism.

Bush didn't make a speech educating the country about the social political landscape after 9/11. He stood on smoking rubble in front of a flag and said "the people who knocked these buildings down will hear all of us soon." Never mind that those people were already dead in the rubble. It was a romantic notion of revenge, against some other foe that was responsible.

It's easier to see the world romantically. It requires less nuance and it plays to our emotional ape brains. We're the Good guys, and the people we hunt and kill are the Bad guys. Simple.

The problem is the world doesn't work like that. Romantic ideals let us get out of bed in the morning, hoping we can make things better, but the World is an inconceivably complex web of systems and nuance and grey. In the real world, the heroes do bad things, often just making things worse for everyone.

This is crucial to understand, EVERYONE who is doing big things thinks they're the hero. The dudes who hijacked those planes were doing tier one, tip of the spear, special ops for their team. Making the ultimate sacrifice to strike at the heart of their enemy, who has militarily and economically bullied their people and degraded their religion for decades. Except no, in reality they just killed a bunch of people in an office building who wanted to work hard and take their kids on more ski trips.

So this is the problem. You join because you want to be a hero. You want your life to have meaning and purpose. You want to be a good guy. But the DOD isn't good. It exist to procure more resources. That's its sole reason for being. It's autopoietic (look it up). It's a self regulating, self serving system that is structured to preserve itself. The leaders who get promoted are the ones that make the decisions that are in the best interest of the system's preservation. They will happily pivot from saying that global terrorism is the most pressing threat to saying that global warming is. "Just give us more money and men."

And here is the rub. You join, you start the pipeline, and they keep up the facade of romance for quite a while. Everything from slogans and mottos on walls to Hooyah running cadences etc. You're brought into the mythos of the Brotherhood. You get the crusader tattoos, the bone frogs. You hear the speeches about fighting a holy war against evil. But it's all bullshit. Eventually you hit the reality. The people and systems you work for don't care about good and evil. They're pragmatically trying to appease whoever is above them to justify their existence.

Did you know the SEAL Ethos was written by committee over a weekend in 2005? They were told to do it. The system decided it would be useful to have a romantic code to help modulate the behavior of the force. They'll change it again as soon as it suites them. None of it is real. The guys are. The incredible people and the incredible things they're capable of are real, but the rest of it, even the 'why' of it, is total bullshit, made up whole cloth out of thin air to serve amoral systems. You will be used as a pawn to help Lockheed Martin's share price, or give Halliburton access to oil fields, or help Navy Recruiting get more idealistic high school kids to sign up for 6 years of servitude.

It's that conflict, between your romantic ideals and the classical realities that causes so much psychic pain and suffering in TGs. The system wants to find any scapegoat they can for this morale issue, because they sure as shit don't want to deal with the realities. Right now it's CTE, but before it was "too much time on the road". It's none of that. It's the schism between what they ask of you and what you actually get. This is the root of "Teams and Shit", the favorite expression of guys doing the job. "Teams" - the romantic parts: the guys, the cool training, the feeling like a rockstar. "Shit" - the realities: broken marriages, bribing the Supply guys with beer to get eye pro, friends dying on deployments that aren't moving the ball, etc. They ask that you be a monster and they tell you you'll get the satisfaction of knowing you made a positive change in the world, but it's not true. You become a monster and nothing gets better. The rich get richer. The systems grow stronger. The world gets more dangerous. Then they discard you and you don't sleep. Or you drink to kill the things in you they fostered and grew. What you don't do is feel good about it.

If they had locked us in cages and fed us ground beef, corn grits, and steroids but put us to work doing good things, we'd all do 20 years and retire happy. That's not how it works though. A buddy of mine got out when he found out the reason they couldn't conduct ops was that their assets were being used for a ceremony somewhere. I got out after I found out my command had known for some time that our tasking wasn't going to happen but they kept us doing dangerous pointless tasking specific training to "keep us from losing focus and getting in trouble out in town" (their words), and we had multiple injuries and a death. They risked our lives to reduce their own liability to an Alcohol Related Incident at their command. I got out after the first thing the Group Commander asked after a near death training incident was "tell me the Dive Sup was an E7?" Not, "how is he?" or "what happened" but "am I covered from liability because the training was following protocol?" And that's just the tip of it.

The justifications for the last 20 years of war have been bullshit. Guys have seen and done horrible things in the name of an amoral system that simply pivots on a dime. "Hey, we need you to kill and die for 20 years to end terrorism and free the people of Iraq and Afghanistan." "Hey, we changed our minds, it's not worth it after all, and we never really cared about succeeding anyway, this has been about Russia and China the whole time. You knew that right though, right? Oh, don't be naive."

This is why psychedelics are so impactful for TGs. They allow the brain to re-weight the emotional importance of things. It's easier to let go of the romantic ideas that you know deep down inside are actually bullshit, but you've put too much of yourself behind. And that's what it takes to move on after the job if you ever cared about it (and there are guys, mostly Os and pre-9/11 guys, who always just viewed being in the Teams as just a job or stepping stone and never cared, and they fucking suck to work with). The good dudes cared. That's also why the good dudes struggle when they transition, because the same dynamic exist outside of the military. Every company is a "family" trying to "bring best in sector products to our clients." No, every company exist to move resources to the owners of that company. The 'why' is always bullshit romanticism to hide the realities, and good people care about the 'why'. The nice thing about the corporate world is guys have space to find their own 'why'. "Work to provide for my family, my family is my 'why'." In the DOD though, everything gets sacrificed to a bullshit 'why'. They own you. They don't have to give to get, they just take.

Anyway, read Dune. "


----------



## Smoke Fanboy (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Where is the cope. We literally murdered Abu Bakr Al Baghdadi. They won't select you without core values. Or do you want to chase money by any means, throw your morality and dignity in the thrash for the chance at a Rolls Royce. The Modern materialist world is cucked we have to go back to Sparta.
> 
> If we get a Spartan society, there will be no incels or looksmaxx because all of you would be yeeted off a cliff for having weak genetics. Only a land of Warrior Chads will exist.


If we got a Spartan society, you would probably be executed at the age of 7 for not being able to do 50 push ups in one sitting


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Dec 10, 2021)

LOL No
Modern soldiers are literally cannon fodder for the elites.
brb Saddam has WMDs oh wait 1 million people died for oil
Must destroy the taliban...oh wait they're back in power
Must defeat the vietkong...oh wait
You're literally throwing you're life away by becoming an infantry man for a few shekles.


----------



## c0m1t4t3ns1s (Dec 10, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> LOL No
> Modern soldiers are literally cannon fodder for the elites.
> brb Saddam has WMDs oh wait 1 million people died for oil
> Must destroy the taliban...oh wait they're back in power
> ...


so true my brodda


----------



## Sens (Dec 10, 2021)

jfl at retards here who claim that west is doomed
u've never been in authoritarian post-soviet countries were cops can put drugs in your pocket, "find" it, arrest you and after that put a a little stick in your urethra in a jail, and all of this is because you are talking too much
I'm not even talking about shitholes or china

And Putin get power, because Eltsin gave it to him and his comrades, jfl if you think that people vote for him for 20 years, that retard has like 25% of support


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> I'd gladly die for a country that respects my wishes, is actually not cucked and has a fair system and understanding of the social landscape. With the way things are right now: the West is pretty much doomed. That's not to say Russia is any better, they're probably just as corrupt, so really whoever wins or loses this war for world supremacy wouldn't make a difference on our daily lives as normal people.
> 
> You're delusional for thinking you matter in such circumstances. You're just a statistic.


Another delusional cope you aren't dying for your country you are making the enemy die for his.
I wanted to write more to dismantle your verbal bullshit but I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

"Muh The West is doomed, Russia is better. In Russia the KGB literally just fucking assasinates you. You're all retards."

Imagine wanting the West to lose power so you can get cucked by Russia and China JFL, if you don't like the politics become a politician and fix that shit. But you won't or can't because you're socially inept and don't do anything to develop yourselves.









(NSFW) KGB Officer And Suspect Killed During Raid In Belarus (Both Angles)


A deadly Belarusian KGB raid was filmed by both the government operatives and the now slain suspect as the Belarus government continues its crackdown against protesters and independent journalists.




funker530.com


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

dingopump said:


> From r/navyseals, posted by u/nowyourdoingit.
> 
> 
> " Everything about how things are portrayed to you is romanticized. And when I say everything I mean from detergent to Dev Group. No one sells things, ideas, belief structures, etc, with anything other than romanticism.
> ...


You're such a retard. This guy was a seal that peaked at being a SEAL and nothing else. 

He can be seen complaining about everything and commenting on socialist subreddits and making billionares accountable by asking them nicely.

Even in Special Forces there are assholes, and that guy is one of them.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> LOL No
> Modern soldiers are literally cannon fodder for the elites.
> brb Saddam has WMDs oh wait 1 million people died for oil
> Must destroy the taliban...oh wait they're back in power
> ...


Cope you are a slave to capitalism. I'd rather die than be a 9-5 slave for the rest of my life with no adventure, dogshit friends that will cuck me to get ahead in life. BTW 1 million people die, did 1 million Americans die? No. So what's your point. Iraq was a fucking dicatorship going into Saudi Arabia as a fucking imperialist and they got destroyed. Good. I support the Iraq war 100% and anyone that doesn't is a commie. 

The reason why Taliban got back in power is because of your cucked and braindead president, If Trump was president it wouldn't have happened, and people with your mindset put Biden in power JFL cope more whilst degeneracy is taking over your country because you have that mindset.

You know nothing and it shows. Keep on coping and living your slave life lmao

I just fucking lol at you  coming on here thinking you knowsomething about history.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

Smoke Fanboy said:


> If we got a Spartan society, you would probably be executed at the age of 7 for not being able to do 50 push ups in one sitting


???????


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

dingopump said:


> From r/navyseals, posted by u/nowyourdoingit.
> 
> 
> " Everything about how things are portrayed to you is romanticized. And when I say everything I mean from detergent to Dev Group. No one sells things, ideas, belief structures, etc, with anything other than romanticism.
> ...


still better than waking up and going to uni everyday to put yourself in perpetual servitude to capital and capitalism
there is a reason most westerners are fucking depressed and want to die; there is no meaning in there lives. keep coping lol
the guy who wrote this is just bitter because he cant move on


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Another delusional cope you aren't dying for your country you are making the enemy die for his.
> I wanted to write more to dismantle your verbal bullshit but I'm not going to bother.


You're one to talk. Calling me delusional when you think you're badass for being a fucking Rainbow 6 siege operator IRL only to get your leg blown off by an IED when you're walking around on your first deployment JFL

Your low IQ shows. Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> You're one to talk. Calling me delusional when you think you're badass for being a fucking Rainbow 6 siege operator IRL only to get your leg blown off by an IED when you're walking around on your first deployment JFL
> 
> Your low IQ shows. Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.


lmao cope more if youre rainbow 6 operator you wouldnt get your legs blown off because you stay in the west?? rainbow6 = gign, gsg9,dsi, etc. not infantry man.

"Your low IQ shows. Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face."
jfl youre retarded special ops dont walk on ieds. only low level infantry do those types of patrols. we also have bushmaster vehicles now that mogg ieds


----------



## metagross (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and rescuing stacys. All in being like KGB operator, Navy Seal, Green Beret, 22SAS dude is the best life.
> 
> If you die, you'll die like a warrior and a man. And not because of cancer or because you killed yourself because your wife cheated on you because you were her betabuxx



The "Elite" army in question:


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

metagross said:


> The "Elite" army in question:
> 
> View attachment 1435751
> 
> ...


U.S.A. is cucked we aren't talking about U.S.A. 

Go fix your counry and fire your traitor generals being paid by china


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> U.S.A. is cucked we aren't talking about U.S.A.
> 
> Go fix your counry and fire your traitor generals being paid by china


So which countries aren’t cucked in your opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> So which countries aren’t cucked in your opinion?


You first


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> lmao cope more if youre rainbow 6 operator you wouldnt get your legs blown off because you stay in the west?? rainbow6 = gign, gsg9,dsi, etc. not infantry man.
> 
> "Your low IQ shows. Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face."
> jfl youre retarded special ops dont walk on ieds. only low level infantry do those types of patrols. we also have bushmaster vehicles now that mogg ieds


Special ops do infantry all the time, and many do indeed get their legs blown off or suffer grave injuries by IEDs produced by Afghan farmers.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> You first


All Western countries are cucked. Not even China or Russia are worth fighting for. At least in the US wages are good for army related careers. Much more than any other country.

Maybe Poland is the only exception I’d make since they seem to not follow by EU’s orders that much.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Special ops do infantry all the time, and many do indeed get their legs blown off or suffer grave injuries by IEDs produced by Afghan farmers.


"afghan farmers"

taliban literally have decads of combat experience and use forgeign fighters and mercs that fought in bosnia, checnya etc.

jfl


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> "afghan farmers"
> 
> taliban literally have decads of combat experience and use forgeign fighters and mercs that fought in bosnia, checnya etc.
> 
> jfl


Majority of the Taliban are Pashtun Afghan people. Using outliers to try to disprove a point makes no sense.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Majority of the Taliban are Pashtun Afghan people. Using outliers to try to disprove a point makes no sense.


Taliban are Pashtun Afghan people are all farmers? you are delusional if you think they dont have combat experience and good mindset

your YouTube commie education is showing


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Taliban are Pashtun Afghan people are all farmers? you are delusional if you think they dont have combat experience and good mindset
> 
> your YouTube commie education is showing


60% of Afghanistan’s population relies on agriculture to feed themselves, meaning a lot of these Taliban soldiers were likely working on farm fields as well (just like Vietcong). A lot of these radical groups attract young men of lower socioeconomic backgrounds by romanticizing the idea of “reclaiming the country from invaders”. There’s no denying that Taliban had combat experience but they are nowhere near as experienced and knowledgeable as US forces, yet many elite US soldiers fell victim to their makeshift IEDs.

Taliban was personally trained by the US during the shortly lived USSR-clientstate Afghan era. Despite this, their equipment & tech were fairly outdated by the early 2000s.

Point I’m trying to make is that no amount of top tier equipment, training, tactics and every other thing that you could possibly manage, could save you from being potentially hurt. You’re fighting on the ground, there’s bound to be some serious injuries.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> 60% of Afghanistan’s population relies on agriculture to feed themselves, meaning a lot of these Taliban soldiers were likely working on farm fields as well (just like Vietcong). A lot of these radical groups attract young men of lower socioeconomic backgrounds by romanticizing the idea of “reclaiming the country from invaders”. There’s no denying that Taliban had combat experience but they are nowhere near as experienced and knowledgeable as US forces, yet many elite US soldiers fell victim to their makeshift IEDs.
> 
> Taliban was personally trained by the US during the shortly lived USSR-clientstate Afghan era. Despite this, their equipment & tech were fairly outdated by the early 2000s.
> 
> Point I’m trying to make is that no amount of top tier equipment, training, tactics and every other thing that you could possibly manage, could save you from being potentially hurt. You’re fighting on the ground, there’s bound to be some serious injuries.


Go back to YouTube, type in "hasanabi" and continue believing everything he says.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Go back to YouTube, type in "hasanabi" and continue believing everything he says.


Didn’t even read my comment. You’re a 14 year old with a glorious view of war likely because you’ve spent too much time playing Arma 3 jfl


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> 60% of Afghanistan’s population relies on agriculture to feed themselves, meaning a lot of these Taliban soldiers were likely working on farm fields as well (just like Vietcong). A lot of these radical groups attract young men of lower socioeconomic backgrounds by romanticizing the idea of “reclaiming the country from invaders”. There’s no denying that Taliban had combat experience but they are nowhere near as experienced and knowledgeable as US forces, yet many elite US soldiers fell victim to their makeshift IEDs.
> 
> Taliban was personally trained by the US during the shortly lived USSR-clientstate Afghan era. Despite this, their equipment & tech were fairly outdated by the early 2000s.
> 
> Point I’m trying to make is that no amount of top tier equipment, training, tactics and every other thing that you could possibly manage, could save you from being potentially hurt. You’re fighting on the ground, there’s bound to be some serious injuries.





CtrlAltDelete said:


> Didn’t even read my comment. You’re a 14 year old with a glorious view of war likely because you’ve spent too much time playing Arma 3 jfl



"Point I’m trying to make is that no amount of top tier equipment, training, tactics and every other thing that you could possibly manage, could save you from being potentially hurt. You’re fighting on the ground, there’s bound to be some serious injuries."

Literally no one is denying this. This is the way of the warrior, bushidō. 

The way of the warrior = the resolute acceptance of death.

No one is denying it, you're just coping because you didn't get selected.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

Sens said:


> jfl at retards here who claim that west is doomed
> u've never been in authoritarian post-soviet countries were cops can put drugs in your pocket, "find" it, arrest you and after that put a a little stick in your urethra in a jail, and all of this is because you are talking too much
> I'm not even talking about shitholes or china
> 
> And Putin get power, because Eltsin gave it to him and his comrades, jfl if you think that people vote for him for 20 years, that retard has like 25% of support


No shit, but the West will eventually collapse. The horse is running out of water because of too much debt & an overall terrible management of the economy.

Soon the world will no longer have one global superpower and we are witnessing that shift right now. Putin decided not to sell any natural gas to Europe and natural gas prices soared. 

Russia & China are running powerful oligarchies and flexing their muscles on the world. Everyone knows they are run by dictators, but the West isn’t any better (Julian Assange)


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Cope you are a slave to capitalism. I'd rather die than be a 9-5 slave for the rest of my life with no adventure, dogshit friends that will cuck me to get ahead in life. BTW 1 million people die, did 1 million Americans die? No. So what's your point. Iraq was a fucking dicatorship going into Saudi Arabia as a fucking imperialist and they got destroyed. Good. I support the Iraq war 100% and anyone that doesn't is a commie.
> 
> The reason why Taliban got back in power is because of your cucked and braindead president, If Trump was president it wouldn't have happened, and people with your mindset put Biden in power JFL cope more whilst degeneracy is taking over your country because you have that mindset.
> 
> ...


JFL how much do you get paid to be a soldier???
Brb risking life and limb for pennies. Sure you might not die but you'll get your leg blown off or blinded for a 50k Salary whilst living like a slave in a war torn country 

Yeah bro Saddam was a dictator, 9/11 was caused by Bin laden and Epstein is dead

Take notes boyos. There's always someone asking you to throw your lives away for a few dollars just so their stocks and the S&P 500 can continue to grow


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Dec 10, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> still better than waking up and going to uni everyday to put yourself in perpetual servitude to capital and capitalism
> there is a reason most westerners are fucking depressed and want to die; there is no meaning in there lives. keep coping lol
> the guy who wrote this is just bitter because he cant move on


I'd much rather be a white collar professional on 6 figures working from home then an industry grunt on 50k having to listen to my sub 80 IQ commanders orders in the middle of a desert. JFL at your cope.

Stop trying to convince the youth to throw their lives away.


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 10, 2021)

Word of advice for anyone thinking military career: Don't. You will have fun, get to shoot cool guns and stuff like that but in the end not really worth it unless you either are passionate or really need money. Join the national guard or something like it if you need your "war" itch scratched.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 10, 2021)

Just be cannon fodder while the people in power keep destroying your country with non-white immigration theory


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 10, 2021)

Keep in mind that for every low IQ sandnigger you may kill, 10 more will arrive to your country (payed by your taxes obviously)


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 10, 2021)

lol at "nice wife" when most soldiers get cucked the moment they get deployed for combat.

The main benefits of the military are that it gives you an alpha personality, it makes you stronger and more muscular, they can pay for your college education, and they will make you much more disciplined than the average man, and because of those things, you will find it easier to be successful in life. But those benefits are only worth it if you survive, if you die in combat, it was all for nothing and you just gave your life to a country that sees you as a disposable utility.

So it isn't worth it, unless you have a weak mind, a weak body, a beta personality, you lack discipline and you are too poor for college or for self improvement and you don't care about the risks of dying because the benefits outweigh the risks for you.

In my case, I come from a wealthy family, and even if I had tried to get into the military, they never would have let me because I have ADHD, autism and asthma, and those are 3 things that they don't want to deal with. I did think about it though back when I didn't know what I wanted to do with my life but based on my mental disorders alone, they wouldn't accept me for basic training.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 11, 2021)

Keep on coping!! It's literally the best option for men. It is the best option.

You are all conscripts that are not meant to be warriors anyway which is why a volunteer army is better. Sad for you


FuckMyLife said:


> Word of advice for anyone thinking military career: Don't. You will have fun, get to shoot cool guns and stuff like that but in the end not really worth it unless you either are passionate or really need money. Join the national guard or something like it if you need your "war" itch scratched.





TyroneIncoming said:


> I'd much rather be a white collar professional on 6 figures working from home then an industry grunt on 50k having to listen to my sub 80 IQ commanders orders in the middle of a desert. JFL at your cope.
> 
> Stop trying to convince the youth to throw their lives away.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 11, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> I'd much rather be a white collar professional on 6 figures working from home then an industry grunt on 50k having to listen to my sub 80 IQ commanders orders in the middle of a desert. JFL at your cope.
> 
> Stop trying to convince the youth to throw their lives away.


Dude I can't you're too dumb lmao
You want me to take time to refute all of your bullshit because you are interested and probably have good genes (you are intelligent)

But I have no time for this, figure it out lmao


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> You are all conscripts that are not meant to be warriors anyway which is why a volunteer army is better. Sad for you


Cope, americans get fucked in every Arrow exercise


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 11, 2021)

FuckMyLife said:


> Cope, americans get fucked in every Arrow exercise


I'm not an American, and yes you're right. Kinda tragic for them


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 11, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Keep in mind that for every low IQ sandnigger you may kill, 10 more will arrive to your country (payed by your taxes obviously)


THis is because of the commie mentality we have seen in this thread.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Shooting with your best buddies. Till Valhalla my friends.



Mercy quote


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 11, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> JFL how much do you get paid to be a soldier???
> Brb risking life and limb for pennies. Sure you might not die but you'll get your leg blown off or blinded for a 50k Salary whilst living like a slave in a war torn country
> 
> Yeah bro Saddam was a dictator, 9/11 was caused by Bin laden and Epstein is dead
> ...


> "JFL how much do you get paid to be a soldier???" 
You fucking niggers only care about vapid materialism and it shows in your degenerate music. That is number one. Number two, a navy seal commander died not to long ago he had 5 kids. Most soldiers have children. How many corporate cucks have children? Oh yes thats right too much debt and not enough wages couple that shit with inflation and you are left with paying for everything with debt whilst the soldier is investing his money from his 70-100k salary (you get bonusses for training, deployments, langagues, skills, schools, etc etc.

> "Brb risking life and limb for pennies"
your subhuman nigger brain wouldn't be able to comprehend the way of the warrior you are just not cut from the same cloth as me.

> "Yeah bro Saddam was a dictator, 9/11 was caused by Bin laden and Epstein is dead" 
retarded

> "Take notes boyos. There's always someone asking you to throw your lives away for a few dollars just so their stocks and the S&P 500 can continue to grow"

why are you talking go take your uni class
rope after your uni onitis leaves you after you spent 8 years raking up debt and you cant take her on a 2 week vacation to germany because your boss didnt allow you to

so many people here a re fucking retarded

the military is the most based thing any man can do in the west 10000%


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 11, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Keep in mind that for every low IQ sandnigger you may kill, 10 more will arrive to your country (payed by your taxes obviously)


Only because of the commies, the west is become more based every year it will soon stop. And besides the sandniggers boost our economy which makes germany strongest economy in Europe meanwhilst the rest of the world is becoming poorer and poorer


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 11, 2021)

incel194012940 said:


> Cope
> Brutally mogged by masked Antifa chad



you are a bitch i remember that dude he got beat up and thrown in jail a few years back so shut the fuk up
cops are based and keep our communities clean from commies like you


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> > "JFL how much do you get paid to be a soldier???"
> You fucking niggers only care about vapid materialism and it shows in your degenerate music. That is number one. Number two, a navy seal commander died not to long ago he had 5 kids. Most soldiers have children. How many corporate cucks have children? Oh yes thats right too much debt and not enough wages couple that shit with inflation and you are left with paying for everything with debt whilst the soldier is investing his money from his 70-100k salary (you get bonusses for training, deployments, langagues, skills, schools, etc etc.
> 
> > "Brb risking life and limb for pennies"
> ...


Youre so triggered, 
Enjoy throwing your subhuman life away so my S&P 500 stocks can keep rising and the Jewish overlords can continue profiting.


----------



## incel194012940 (Dec 11, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> you are a bitch i remember that dude he got beat up and thrown in jail a few years back so shut the fuk up
> cops are based and keep our communities clean from commies like you


Cope you know he's living good there.
Living off the goverment dime, conjugal visit from a new foid twice a week, they pay for anything he wants from the dispensary.
Doesn't even have to join a gang at that height, automatic respect. Better not drop the soap around him when your conservicuck rebellion attempt inevitably fails.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 12, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> Youre so triggered,
> Enjoy throwing your subhuman life away so my S&P 500 stocks can keep rising and the Jewish overlords can continue profiting.


Which stocks do you have? You are living into a falling apart house where rainwater falls through the roof with you 7 other sheboon siblings. You do not have capital so stocks don't fucking work for you.

And speaking about stocks, even the bourgeoisie couldn't even trade stocks if it wasn't for warriors. Without the military there is nothing therefore it's the most important thing. You literally won't even have food without the military and your subhuman ass is still coping.

Just join the U.S. Army Rangers and be a man for once.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 12, 2021)

incel194012940 said:


> Cope you know he's living good there.
> Living off the goverment dime, conjugal visit from a new foid twice a week, they pay for anything he wants from the dispensary.
> Doesn't even have to join a gang at that height, automatic respect. Better not drop the soap around him when your conservicuck rebellion attempt inevitably fails.


> "Cope you know he's living good there."
Living good in an American prison? You're fucking joking he's getting raped by high testosterone gangmembers because all commies are high estrogen subhuman losers with no talent that want to bring competent people down so they can continue existing. All commies should be shot.

> "Living off the goverment dime, conjugal visit from a new foid twice a week, they pay for anything he wants from the dispensary."
visit from new foid == overwieght feminist anarchist landwhale with blue hair, yes you should be very proud of that.

living off the government dime == being a parasite to the entire country; yes you should be very proud of that you fucking commie. If you get what you want and you are getting mogged by Chinks and Gooks you'd wish AuthRight übermensch are there to help you, but you will be living in your subhuman Chaz commune JFL you are subhuman.

> "Doesn't even have to join a gang at that height, automatic respect. Better not drop the soap around him when your conservicuck rebellion attempt inevitably fails."
Dude you were crying when Trump deployed National Guard in the streets and put you fucking parasitic commies in jail. You don't know guerilla war just shut your fatass up and rope yourself you are wasting the global oxigen supply with your existence.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 12, 2021)

5.56 and 7.62 are the equalizer of men.


----------



## one job away (Dec 12, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Nobody cares about that retard besides
> Uk created Isis anyways gtfo outt of here
> This site is about doing what ever u want to get ahead in life
> We don't care about non of that honor and crap man we care more about ur height and skin colornin collegan levels


Amen 🙏🏻


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 12, 2021)

one job away said:


> Amen 🙏🏻


cope you should already be wearing GPNVG and killing boko haram terrorists in northern nigeria because you have good genetics.


----------



## one job away (Dec 12, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> cope you should already be wearing GPNVG and killing boko haram terrorists in northern nigeria because you have good genetics.


The reality of it all is that you will get some wife who is gonna cheat with some gay ass looking chad while you present your head to some afghan terrorist sniper somewhere in a shitty place with shitty conditions and dead friends surrounding you. Later you will realize that the country you „defended“ is actually the one who trained and equipped the terrorist sniper you are fighting just so they can do whatever they want. You will come back with ptsd and your country will do nothing for you.
you end up poor, with no friends, a wife that gets fcked by chads on the regular and you have to pay child support.

So whatever you think is cool about being a special ops. It’s not.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 12, 2021)

one job away said:


> The reality of it all is that you will get some wife who is gonna cheat with some gay ass looking chad while you present your head to some afghan terrorist sniper somewhere in a shitty place with shitty conditions and dead friends surrounding you. Later you will realize that the country you „defended“ is actually the one who trained and equipped the terrorist sniper you are fighting just so they can do whatever they want. You will come back with ptsd and your country will do nothing for you.
> you end up poor, with no friends, a wife that gets fcked by chads on the regular and you have to pay child support.
> 
> So whatever you think is cool about being a special ops. It’s not.


You are so dumb. Since I know you are genetically not subhuman I will refute this and then delete my account.

>"The reality of it all is that you will get some wife who is gonna cheat with some gay ass looking chad while you present your head to some afghan terrorist sniper somewhere in a shitty place with shitty conditions and dead friends surrounding you."
This only happens to idiotic 18 yo privates that marry strippers in Military towns. In reality, from what I've seen in REAL life these guys all have suportive girlfriends and wives. One guy has been married to a gigastacy for 24 years. Most of them have children. The wives stay with them because their life has meaning and ups and downs and not some boring bullshit 95% of people have. The only time when soldiers divorce is because a stuck up spoiled brat wife "feels lonely" or "taking care of the baby is too hard for me". These are just subhuman wives that we call dependas. If you get a good quality gf you'll have the best support network ever and you will stay married by virtue of the purpose in your relationship.

>"you present your head to some afghan terrorist sniper somewhere in a shitty place with shitty conditions and dead friends surrounding you."
Literally not how it works. You go in the night when they are blind and you attack them. Even in the day they just use PKM and DshK guns. The only deadly groups in Afghanistan where former tjech, chech or other forgeign fighters as well as mercs that the taliban used. Western Soldiers had fucked the taliban, but when your cucked president Joe Biden withdrew (because you have that mindset so you vote for Joe Biden) then they took back Kabul and now the entire Afghan population is starving JFL.

>"Later you will realize that the country you „defended“ is actually the one who trained and equipped the terrorist sniper you are fighting just so they can do whatever they want."
Read the thread. Another retard already opend their mouth full of shit and tried to say this

>" You will come back with ptsd and your country will do nothing for you."
According to psychologist Grossman, developping PTSD is easlity preventable by doing reading and thinking beforehand, do you accept what you will see. Yes? THen you don't have PTSD, but a lot of people are "too nice" so they develop PTSD when they see a mangled taliban body. The cure for PTSD is being a savage before hand and not being stereotypical nice guy. This is war and war is a messy business.

>"you end up poor, with no friends, a wife that gets fcked by chads on the regular and you have to pay child support."


>"So whatever you think is cool about being a special ops. It’s not."
You are coping so hard, you have to confirm in your mind that it's not cool because you think it's cool but you're afraid to die or some shit so you have to delude yourself in order not to suffer from cognitive dissonance. Brutal for you LMAO. I was the same way a few months ago lol. You'll realize the truth when you immerse yourself into the other side (listen to what veterans have to say; david goggins, jocko, shawn ryan, dj shipley, mike glover, robert oneill, SAS guys, you'll see.)


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 12, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> You are so dumb. Since I know you are genetically not subhuman I will refute this and then delete my account.
> 
> >"The reality of it all is that you will get some wife who is gonna cheat with some gay ass looking chad while you present your head to some afghan terrorist sniper somewhere in a shitty place with shitty conditions and dead friends surrounding you."
> This only happens to idiotic 18 yo privates that marry strippers in Military towns. In reality, from what I've seen in REAL life these guys all have suportive girlfriends and wives. One guy has been married to a gigastacy for 24 years. Most of them have children. The wives stay with them because their life has meaning and ups and downs and not some boring bullshit 95% of people have. The only time when soldiers divorce is because a stuck up spoiled brat wife "feels lonely" or "taking care of the baby is too hard for me". These are just subhuman wives that we call dependas. If you get a good quality gf you'll have the best support network ever and you will stay married by virtue of the purpose in your relationship.
> ...



JFL imagine if Afghanistan was a Soviet State, The West would be Russia and Russia would be the West. I know you like getting fucked in your ass but most people don't want to get fucked in their asshole.


----------



## user47283 (Dec 12, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Your friends will take care of you when they start their own companies, you will have friends that'll always be there for you. You will definetly have a nice wife by virtue of your profession, you will love your life because you're objectively doing good in the world by killing bad people and rescuing stacys. All in being like KGB operator, Navy Seal, Green Beret, 22SAS dude is the best life.
> 
> If you die, you'll die like a warrior and a man. And not because of cancer or because you killed yourself because your wife cheated on you because you were her betabuxx



this still requires chad genetics , over


----------



## incel194012940 (Dec 12, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> > "Cope you know he's living good there."
> Living good in an American prison? You're fucking joking he's getting raped by high testosterone gangmembers because all commies are high estrogen subhuman losers with no talent that want to bring competent people down so they can continue existing. All commies should be shot.
> 
> > "Living off the goverment dime, conjugal visit from a new foid twice a week, they pay for anything he wants from the dispensary."
> ...


why r u so obsessed
do u actually care


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> this still requires chad genetics , over


Not really, just don't be a framecel.


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 13, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> this still requires chad genetics , over


You would be suprised by how ordinary most of them look.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> this still requires chad genetics , over








these are polish GROM spec ops guys in the 90s. not muscular at all but can fucking kill you and can run 40 kilometers every day


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

incel194012940 said:


> why r u so obsessed
> do u actually care


No I don't give a fuck about commies and anarchists. You can all eat shit and die from disease I don't care for parastic commies and anarchkiddies


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

AuthRight vs LibLeft moment


----------



## user47283 (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> these are polish GROM spec ops guys in the 90s. not muscular at all but can fucking kill you and can run 40 kilometers every day


all white, good height and decent looking. Mog all incels to death


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 14, 2021)

good thread but not worth fighting for my country, I wish other nations would allow military participants from abroad


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 14, 2021)

chadmanlet04 said:


> good thread but not worth fighting for my country, I wish other nations would allow military participants from abroad


Ever heard of the french foreign legion?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

https://funker530.com/video/delta-force-and-nightstalkers-raid-downtown-los-angeles/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_zDiZiZqSg


----------



## RandomGuy (Dec 14, 2021)

What about the French Foreign Legion


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

Dutch Special forces are GIGACHAD


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

Curry GIGACHAD





BARBARIAN GIGACHAD


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

PORTUGESE BVLL


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

MULATTO GIGACHADRONE


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> What about the French Foreign Legion


FFL is super based most badass squad in the world no joke


----------



## RandomGuy (Dec 14, 2021)

What about the French Foreign Legion


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

RandomGuy said:


> What about the French Foreign Legion


ffl is based bro. join it if your country is a shithole


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Dec 14, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> these are polish GROM spec ops guys in the 90s. not muscular at all but can fucking kill you and can run 40 kilometers every day


looks like the average albanian wedding jfl what shit you on


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

Genki said:


> looks like the average albanian wedding jfl what shit you on


It's true bro those guys are polish GROM

most special forces guys look like normies but are realy strong

muscles of titanium not bodybuilders


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 15, 2021)

@roninmaxxer do you serve in military?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

FuckMyLife said:


> @roninmaxxer do you serve in military?


Not telling. I don't want some Jihadi sand nigger mod to track my IP and desturb my peace.




we are victorious motherfuckers. always faithful, always forward.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

David Goggins is the biggest alpha on this planet and my biggest motivation right now


For those who dont know him: he went from a bullied loser, a dad who beat the shit out of him, getting called nigger daily, being overweight, being a cocroach sprayer to the biggest mogger of all time: Navy seal, marathon athlete, pull-up world record, motivational speaker and biggest alpha male...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

Swedish Vikings saving Afghan people that have done more for Sweden than most Swede born will ever do:






God bless the Afghan translators, SOF guys, good soldiers, civilans that we couldn't save.

I wish these Afghans a happy succesful life in Sweden

Till Valhalla


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

*GERMAN GIGASTACY (INFINITE PSL -- GOD BLESS GERMANY)*


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ephesians 6:11​
*11* Put on the full armor of God, so that you can take your stand against the devil’s schemes.

CHRISTIAN WAR VERSES MOG ISLAMIC ONES


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 15, 2021)

Dutch Commandos probably doing Special Reconaissance or about to snipe some IED digger:


----------



## currylover (Dec 15, 2021)

Risking your life for pointless wars is peasant cuck behavior. No wonder soldiers girlfriends are always getting fucked by other dudes. A real man should pursue wealth and care for his health above all else.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 16, 2021)

currylover said:


> Risking your life for pointless wars is peasant cuck behavior. No wonder soldiers girlfriends are always getting fucked by other dudes. A real man should pursue wealth and care for his health above all else.


currylover​Trainee​JoinedDec 14, 2021Posts8Reputation5Time online4h 19m


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 16, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Clearing rooms with GPNVG, with your homies, killing delusional "people" that took salafi ideology so literally it caused them a bloodthirsty psychosis because they are psychopathic truecels.



You are retarded if you're not just having a laugh. The kind of men you're talking about would be on a different trajectory than preaching this kind of stuff on a site like this. Truly badass people don't sit around talking about being badass and how cool it is. They're on a different wavelength than the one you're obviously on.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 16, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> You are retarded if you're not just having a laugh. The kind of men you're talking about would be on a different trajectory than preaching this kind of stuff on a site like this. Truly badass people don't sit around talking about being badass and how cool it is. They're on a different wavelength than the one you're obviously on.


LOL. STFU and go fuck your subhuman gook wife and send your kids to be indoctrinated at a lowclass school you fucking soyboy cuck

People like you always have some bullshit to say lmao go hug your agent orange gook kids lmao with your ugly ass wife hahahahaha brutal for you

your family probably disowned you thats why you ended up such a fucking loser with your carhart beanie hahahaha


----------



## Sens (Dec 16, 2021)

Based


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 16, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> LOL. STFU and go fuck your subhuman gook wife and send your kids to be indoctrinated at a lowclass school you fucking soyboy cuck
> 
> People like you always have some bullshit to say lmao go hug your agent orange gook kids lmao with your ugly ass wife hahahahaha brutal for you
> 
> your family probably disowned you thats why you ended up such a fucking loser with your carhart beanie hahahaha


Lol, you're a funny guy. Would we be friends in real life?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 16, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Lol, you're a funny guy. Would we be friends in real life?


no


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 16, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> no


Lol, why not?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

>Le wars for israel


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 16, 2021)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> >Le wars for israel


coooooope


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Dec 16, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> David Goggins is the biggest alpha on this planet and my biggest motivation right now
> 
> 
> For those who dont know him: he went from a bullied loser, a dad who beat the shit out of him, getting called nigger daily, being overweight, being a cocroach sprayer to the biggest mogger of all time: Navy seal, marathon athlete, pull-up world record, motivational speaker and biggest alpha male...
> ...


David goggins mogs the entire forum to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 16, 2021)

Stef43 said:


> David goggins mogs the entire forum to oblivion


he doesnt mog @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Dec 16, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> he doesnt mog @looksmaxxer234


cope


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 16, 2021)

Stef43 said:


> cope


Posts239Reputation144Time online29d 16h 56m


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Dec 16, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Posts239Reputation144Time online29d 16h 56m


JoinedDec 1, 2021Posts1,454Reputation1,166Time online2d 23h 11m


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 16, 2021)

*Without these guys you faggots wouldn't even be born.*







inb4 you say you didn't ask to be born


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 22, 2021)

everything besides killing people and having sex is cope


----------

